# Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*Pressemeldung*

* Der lebende, tote Köderfisch​*





Moskau

*Vorankündigung*

Wir, als in Moskau ansässige russische Firma рыба-биогенетика (Fisch-Biogenetik) kommen mit einem neuen Produkt auf den deutschen Fisch-Markt.

Wir präsentieren voller Stolz den wissenschaftlichen Fischköder:
*зомби-щукаубийца 
(Zombie-Hechtkiller) *

Durch ein wissenschaftliches Verfahren aus der Biogenetik mit genetischer Veränderung wurde erreicht, dass ein eingefrorener, toter Fisch wieder einige Zeit wie lebendig schwimmt.

"Aktiviert" wird der tote Fisch nach dem auftauen durch durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule am Kopf. 

Je nach Wassertemperatur (je kühler das Wasser, je länger bewegt sich der Fisch lebendig) kann sich der Fisch bis 3 Stunden bewegen.

Erreicht wurde dies durch genetische Veränderung der Nervenleitbahnen, welche durch Verlängerung der Nervenreflexe erreicht, dass der Fisch bewegt wird und wie ein kranker, lebender Fisch im Wasser zu schwimmen pflegt.

*Großer Reiz*
Die Reizwirkung auf alle Raubfischarten für ein erfolgreiches Angeln ist unerhört.

Der Fisch wird in 3 Größen geliefert:
10, 15 und 25 cm

Es gibt 2 Farben:
Silbern und golden

Er wird gefrostet geliefert.

*Vorteile*
Wer maximalst 6 Stunden nach dem Auftauen das Rückgrat hinter dem Kopf durchtrennt, aktiviert die veränderten Nervenzellen, die dann bis zu 3 Stunden durch die Animation der Nerven Reflexbewegungen eines kranken Fisches hervorruft.

Und dies, obwohl der Fisch getötet und eingefroren geliefert wurde.

> Kein Fangen von Köderfisch und aufbewahren
> Immer passende Größe und Farbe
> Nicht lebend, daher auch legal wo lebende Köder verboten sind
> Anködern wie gewohnt
> Große Reizwirkung


*Markteinführung*
Wir freuen uns, in Deutschland bereits verschiedene Einzelhändler gefunden haben, welche unsere Top-Innovation im Bereich erfolgreiches Angeln auf Raubfisch deutschen Anglern zu Verfügung stellen werden.

*Halten Sie sich bereit!!*

Rechtzeitig zur Raubfischsaison ab 1. Mai werden wir die Liste der Verkaufsstellen in Deutschland bekannt geben.

рыба-биогенетика


----------



## Ørret (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

:q:q:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

endlich, oder?


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

... and I call that bullsh*t.
Du kannst zwar nach dem Tod ohne große Probleme Nerven reizen - ein gutes Beispiel für alle Raucher: einfach mal ordentlich Qualm in ein frisch getötetes und ausgenommenes Tier pusten, die nikotinischen Acetylcholinrezeptoren lassen die Muskeln wieder tanzen - aber nach dem auftauen, mehrere Stunden sich "wie ein lebender Fisch" zu bewegen, das halte ich für absoluten bullshit.
Selbst wenn die Nerven da irgendwas weiterleiten könnten - was nur relativ kurz nach dem Tod möglich ist - bräuchten die Muskeln noch eine Menge Energie um sich die ganze Zeit zu bewegen.
Wahrscheinlich werden die Fischchen vor dem Frosten noch mit allerlei Energielieferanten und Transmittern gespritzt, aber selbst das hält nich so lang ...
Ich warte mal auf Erfahrungsberichte :g

PS: Sollte es sich wirklich um ein GMO handeln (was ich auch bwzweifel) wäre das auch nicht wirklich legal in D ....


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Ha ha ... grad erst gecheckt ... ich bin echt noch nicht wach wenn mich der kleine um 5 rausschmeißt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... and I call that bullsh*t.
> Du kannst zwar nach dem Tod ohne große Probleme Nerven reizen - ein gutes Beispiel für alle Raucher: einfach mal ordentlich Qualm in ein frisch getötetes und ausgenommenes Tier pusten, die nikotinischen Acetylcholinrezeptoren lassen die Muskeln wieder tanzen - aber nach dem auftauen, mehrere Stunden sich "wie ein lebender Fisch" zu bewegen, das halte ich für absoluten bullshit.
> Selbst wenn die Nerven da irgendwas weiterleiten könnten - was nur relativ kurz nach dem Tod möglich ist - bräuchten die Muskeln noch eine Menge Energie um sich die ganze Zeit zu bewegen.
> Wahrscheinlich werden die Fischchen vor dem Frosten noch mit allerlei Energielieferanten und Transmittern gespritzt, aber selbst das hält nich so lang ...
> ...



Ich werd das auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, sobald Lieferantenliste öffentlich....
:g:g:g


----------



## Siegkaner (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Na fröhlichen ersten April 
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

am Dropshot (Stahl) wird das der Hammer, jede Wette....


----------



## Ørret (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen so eine Geschichte zu entwickeln:m


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Gibts dann im Laden neben der Geflochtenen mit ehrlichen Tragkraft- und Durchmesserangaben ... |evil:
PS: handelt es sich hierbei um fake news oder alternative facts?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: handelt es sich hierbei um fake news oder alternative facts?



ungläubige Thomasse....


----------



## eike (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

April,April weiter so.............


----------



## phirania (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Könnte man fast glauben ,wenn heute nicht der erste  wäre...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Immer das gleiche am 1.April |rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ungläubige Thomasse....



Aber gut geschrieben! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

is ja nur Pressemeldung veröffentlicht ....
:g:g:g











































danngggeeee!!


----------



## Worscht (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Danke, der Tag ist gerettet!

Ob es die Gen-Spritze auch für ewig gestrige Funktionäre gibt?


----------



## UrbanFishing (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Super Sache:m 
Evtl gibts dann noch welche die leuchten wenn man sie knickt und schüttelt#h

Schönen ersten April noch#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

;-))) 
Auch net schlecht....


----------



## gründler (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



Worscht schrieb:


> Danke, der Tag ist gerettet!
> 
> Ob es die Gen-Spritze auch für ewig gestrige Funktionäre gibt?



Die zappeln so kaum rum und fangen tun se auch nix,meinst'e da will jemand das die noch mal dürfen wenn man ihnen die Nackenhaare anschneidet???

Ne ne lass das mal...


----------



## n0rdfriese (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Da bin ich doch glatt reingefallen! Super Clickbait Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

danke ;-) 

Freut mich, wenns euch unterhält ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Schöne Idee, Thomas!

Ich hatte ja mit ner (positiven) DAFV-Meldung in Gestalt der Selbstauflösung gerechnet.
Wenn man aber die DAFV-Meldung sonst so liest, glaubt man ja eher, jeder Tag ist der 1.April!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Auch als verbandsgeplagter Angler will man ja mal was zum amüsieren haben..

Über Verbände muss man das ganze Jahr "lachen"  - der erste April sollte für wirklichen Humor reserviert bleiben, so denke ich inzwischen..


----------



## harbec (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

... in jedem Fall ein gelungener "gag"!


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ha ha ... grad erst gecheckt ...


Dass ausgerechnet unsere Labormaus... :vik::m


----------



## Mulich (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis Petra damit in die Öffentlichkeit bzw. zum Staatsanwalt geht.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Ich warte darauf dass die zum Staatsanwalt zitiert werden!

Naja hoffen darf man ja .......


----------



## Ruttentretzer (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Um meine Blinker und Wobbler zu schonen, habe ich eine gleichwertige
Methode entwickelt.Den toten KöFi mit Brausepulver je nach Geschmack
füllen.Dann saust er oft schneller als der Hecht.
Grüße Ronni


----------



## Barny (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Super, wenn nur nicht heute der 1. April wäre,  hahaha....


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass ausgerechnet unsere Labormaus... :vik::m


Haha witzig witzig :g
Naja ... wie hier schonmal jemand angesprochen hat gibt es ja schon Möglichkeiten ... man denke nur an den GloFish 
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



daci7 schrieb:


> Haha witzig witzig :g


find schon, jooo...


Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen...
|rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> find schon, jooo...
> 
> 
> Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen...
> |rolleyes



... ich ja eigentlich auch ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

na also ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Der lebende, tote Köderfisch*

Die Chinesen scheinen doch echt alles zu klauen.

Hier ein Video, auf Facebook gefunden, das die chinesische Variante zeigt.

Die müssens aber nur ins Wasser schmeissen und nicht einschneiden vorher....

:q:q:q:q

Direkt zum Video>>>>


----------

